# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  دسترسی به یک نقطه از فایل تصویری وکتور

## massoudghb

با سلام  خدمت همه ی دوستان گرامی ,
 من نیاز دارم که بتونم نقاط خاصی از یک وکتور رو بخونم (فایل با پسوند .emf) . میتونم اونو تبدیل به بیت مپ کنم و بیت مپ رو پردازش کنم . اما واقعا از نظر هزینه ی  زمانی که برای پردازش بیت مپ خرج میشه برای من نامناسب هست . پس نیاز دارم که راه حل سریعتری  رو پیدا کنم . کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه ؟ پلتفرم برنامه نویسی من C#‎ هست .. 

با مهر و احترام
مسعود .

----------

